# 2005-06 Player Projection: Andrew Bogut



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

After leading his Utah Ute team to a school record 29-6 record, the Bucks made C Andrew Bogut the #1 overall pick in the 2005 NBA Draft. With averages of 20.4 points, 12.2 rebounds, and 2.3 assists per game, the 20 year old Bogut is thought to be the most NBA-Ready player, and a sure difference maker.








With a very talented team around him, what kind of difference will he make now? Will he be the #2, #3, or even less option on this team? Will he win Rookie of the Year?

*Points*-
*Rebounds*-
*MPG*-
*ROY?*- (Y/N)


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Bogut will definetly be a key player on this team. he will open up shots for Simmons and Redd which is probably the most important thing.

Points-12-14
Rebounds-9-12
MPG-30
ROY?- No--I like Deron Williams to win this award.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I hope best for him but i don't belive that he will avarage more than 11-12 points and 7-8 rebounds. I agree that he will play around 30 minute. ROY? No!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

12 and 8?


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Points: 13.5
Rebounds: 8.4
Assists: .8


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

white360 said:


> Points: 13.5
> Rebounds: 8.4
> Assists: .8


Thanks for the input, but I think he will have around 3 assists per game with his unselfishness, passing ablitly, and shooters around him....


----------



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

9 and five.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

PPG	16
RPG	12
APG	4

ROY, and possibly some MVP consideration(not a win, but people will be suprised by the Bucks, and discuss him as a candidate, but decide his stats aren't good enough and he's just a rookie, and he has help). But I expect him to be the straw that stirs the drink for a very high calibre Mil, offense. His only problem will be early in the season as he is adjusting to the rigors, not getting down on himself early, and continuing to work hard. I think foul trouble will be his biggest buggaboo this year, just because he's a rookie big man, and all rookie big man have that kind of trouble.


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

MPG 15-18
PPG 6-7
RBS 4-5

Bucks should have taken an athlete, not a STIFF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

Damn Bogut will defentley make a difference in the Bucks record this season, I hope he does good, I would like to see the Bucks up there with there #1 pick.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Bogut is gettin 9 and 8....these predictions were made before JAmaal came on board. He hasn't had to do much with what we've got around him


Bogut is playin well right now


----------

